# GT-R Proto from Tokyo Motor Show



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

First pix. 

http://blog.gtroc.com/dino/2005/10/nissan_gt-r_pro.html

As the crowds clear I'll get some more. More tonight


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

Well done that man, always at the right place at the right time, with superb photographic skills

cheers
Graham


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Looks allright.

rear quarter panel looks a bit bland :S


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice one Dino .. top pics as per usual..... but I have to say ... I dont think I like it ..... is that the final design .... or is there still a few changes to come ..

Those of you with R34's ....look after them


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cheers Dino.  

So, just a rolling chassis then ?


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

It looks ok, it doesn't look as sleek as the drawings.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Doesn't look to bad.... Don't know why it's making me think it but it almost looks like it's got a bit of Mustang about it.....

Nice one Dino, top pics as always! :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hmm..
Lots of carbon, not sure about that front wheel arch either...

I can see what you mean by the Mustang look too....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks big.
Reminds me of an American muscle car due to the grill I think.

Rear quarter window quite small, how much room in the back?

I quite like it.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

From the rear view, (on GTRProto.com) it looks like it has a real fat ass!

I know it's not a Skyline, but I was expecting more resemblance to be honest.

I think I prefer the GTR concept.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Not too sure about the front end but I kind of like it.


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

*NEW SKYLINE GTR*

http://www.gtrproto.com/

Now unveiled on there too!!! and videos too


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

and also at ..

http://press.nissan-global.com/TOKYO_MOTOR_SHOW_2005/EN/SHOW_CAR/gtr_proto.html#GTR_PROTO


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

how do u get into the site?? theres nothing to click on?


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

just click on high or low for the pictures.
or
http://press.nissan-global.com/TOKYO_MOTOR_SHOW_2005/EN/index.html


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

I meant to see the video of it on gtrproto.com site..
am i being dumb?


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

:smokin:


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

http://press.nissan-global.com/TOKYO_MOTOR_SHOW_2005/COMMON/IMAGES/SHOW_CAR/GTR_PROTO/HIGH/gtr_proto_03.jpg

Intercooler?

Not too pleased about the new GTR.. I hope it'll grow on me.. The first time I laid eyes on the R33 or the R34 GTR it was.. instant Love..


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

looks ugly!! I guess nissan made to to satify the yank market, shame they didnt consider the tastes of us europeans


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm liking that a lot... 

when it does eventually come out, I shall be very tempted to sell the R34...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Absolutely superb looking and you can see a lot of thought as well as passion has gone into it. It will be interesting to see the finished example although it will probably change slightly.

If they keep with this styling it's definetly going to make all the other Skylines/GTR's look simply like classic's (except the VQ of course) which in one way is a good thing.

My deposit is ready and waiting and burning a hole in my pocket.

Glen


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

I like it. Though its lost a little of the aggression that the R34 front bumpers vents gave it. But overall some nice detailing and an improvement on the 2001concept.

I also think that its probably pretty much production ready and so won't change - though as a colleague has commented would they keep the carbon fibre bumpers?


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Very Dissapointing  

Wraparound (Black A Pillar) screen is a nice feature but the rear pillar resolvement is awful, generally disjointed. 350 platform smacks right through.
Front Arches are a mess and it has quirky proportions.

Love the front and rear lights and many of the details. (But many of them came from the concept which was a far superior design)

I can read a story in this design  
(hell i would have liked to have been a fly on the Nissan boardroom wall over the past couple of years).


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmm cant say that i have wet myslef  but it looks as if it will grow on me and it is a LOT better than the rest of the concepts. I am pretty sure though that the production car will be dulled down somewhat..I just want to see it perform now.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*gtr*

wat about the engine any news about that ?
prices ?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

I would had thought the final design is going to have a larger spoiler - kind of like the R34. Also, the front grill would have to look more like the R34 in the final version. Not too sure about the horrid indented rear lights though - they remind me of a Ferrari but they just thought the opposite way by sticking them in rather than slightly out.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

ugly imho, r34 looks better 

defo see mustang in it too.


----------



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sorry i don't like the look of it........... it's missing the SKYLINE Phooaawrr and what the hell was that ..,just flew by me!!! with the glare of red owl eyes on it's behind!!!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

smithy7861 said:


> I'm sorry i don't like the look of it........... it's missing the SKYLINE Phooaawrr and what the hell was that ..,just flew by me!!! with the glare of red owl eyes left behind!!!


Couldn't have said it in a better way!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

I take it that it's just a rolling chassis with no interior shots at present? anyone know??


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not too sure what to say about this car. It definitely has a hell of a lot of presence but what doesn't work for me is the awkward roof-line. It just ruins the whole car IMO. If they just curved it around to follow the roundness of the roof it would look perfect but being so straight-cut it just sticks out like a sore thumb.

I have to say though, if you take time to carefully observe the details it definitely has true GTR essence. Some parts shout out R34, but it all seems more evolved in a way that makes you appreciate the thought that has gone into it. Looks like nothing else on the road and that is important. It appears extremely big and in your face, the rear end is pure sex with the deep 3-D like quad lights and fat tail pipes. 

According to Nissan it is 85% final. There is still a bit of toning down to do before the production version (GOD PLEASE LET IT BE THE ROOF LINE!!) but this design is pretty much it.

Still have mixed feelings about it. It's a bit daring and unexpected to digest in the first day. 

Anyway I'm having a rest now after a 15 hour day and will be posting some more pix later on. 

Keep an eye on my blog though. I have 1 hour alone with the car tomorrow morning before the show opens so I will be getting up close and personal, and will be posting every detail....in detail


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks like years of thought went into the details and about 10 mins into the overall shape.

Most of the guessed photoshop efforts were better.

One bonus I suppose.......
Finally a Skyline that can be improved on by all the bodykit companies.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Is it just me that thinks this thing look stunning?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The front looks like acres of black plastic to me.

What sort of retail are they talking, and what engine?
T


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

It's not a Skyline. It's a GTR

Plasitc?? I think you mean carbon...although they have covered with a blue clear coat which looks weird


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

Im with howsie on this. I think the car looks awesome and i personally like the roof line. Think it would look even better with colour coded side skirts etc..


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Agree Dino - roofline is just plain wierd.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

There are certain cars that everyone sees and falls in love with but this isn't one of them  . The DB9, R34, Mc F1, Nsx, Muira, 355 etc but this just hasn't got that something special - it may grow on me over time or look great in the flesh but for now it's a disappointment as it's neither beautiful or aggressive looking  .


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Dunno what I think really - it has some nice touches but the whole thing doesnt 'gel' together, at least thats my first impression anyway.

Definitely not got the 'WOW' factor, more of a 'HMM' factor!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

It's called progression ladies and gentlemen. I understand a lot of Skyline/GTR owners will just poo poo it based on the fact they have what they have already. I'm sure if the scene was as big here in 1989 as it now, I bet as the 33 and 34 were released people would be saying exactly the same things. Oh and it's easy to look back and say "no we wouldn't these are great designs" because they have already happened, but the art now is waiting say 3 years down the line to see reactions.

What I find amusing is the amount of knocks the car gets without anyone really saying what they would pen themselves. Perhaps an idea may be for anyone who dislikes the car to actually draw what they perceive as an ideal. Make it easy as well, you don't have to sell it to/appeal to a worldwide audience, just say 10,000 hardcore enthusiasts. Anyone up for it?

Glen


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I know what I think it is - look at it compared to the sketch:



















They've made the front end too high, this has an effect on the raking roofline as some people have said - it looks too stocky to carry off a raking roofline like that. The concept looks right - the prototype doesnt


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Howsie said:


> Is it just me that thinks this thing look stunning?


I agree. I want one. I have my name on one  


3.5 TT or so i hear


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dino (and anyone else who attended the motorshow today) what did the Japanese press/tuners etc have to say? Was it positively recieved, or more a mixed bag (like what we have here)?

I like it, weird roof line and all.  Definitely has a road presence about it, and that rear end is, well, bl00dy fantastic. :smokin:


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

http://www3.stream.co.jp/web06/nissan/press/JP/META/event_20jp-bb.asx


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

Dino, you have a pm.

"Keep an eye on my blog though. I have 1 hour alone with the car tomorrow morning before the show opens so I will be getting up close and personal, and will be posting every detail....in detail"

thanks


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wish i spoke japanese OR there was an english version of the vid!

Either way i think like is said they well make some Mod's to the final production version!

Can't wait for the specs!


----------



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not sure now the back end is quie cool but the front end is a total shambles jeremy clarkston would say front end looks like a arabs sack after been on a tredmill in the sahara while watching a porno


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

More pix:

http://blog.gtroc.com/dino/2005/10/more_of_the_gt-.html

Dave....Nissan had the biggest crowds at the show from after the unveiling till the end. It was the most important car of the show and the car everyone was talking about. But you'll have to wait for next week's/months mags to come to find out what people thought. Most of the people I talked to loved it.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks DCD & Shin, cool video, rear end looks good, but the car looks awkward. 



lightspeed said:


> Looks like years of thought went into the details and about 10 mins into the overall shape.


lol. There is a clue in that me thinks  

Whats with this whole GTR NOT 'Skyline' PR trash though  Smokescreen.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

JB. said:


> Whats with this whole GTR NOT 'Skyline' PR trash though  Smokescreen.



It's always been Nissan GT-R hasn't it?

That's why it isn't an R35 or whatever.

It is not a Skyline. It is a GT-R


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

What I mean is though, is that the GTR has only ever been a Skyline Model. The GTR is the top model Skyline. FACT.
Dropping the Skyline monika does not in my eyes make it less so, it is spiritually and essentially the new Skyline GTR. 

......or have i completley lost the plot lol.

As i see it the 'Nissan GTR' is a boardroom manoeuvre.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I am glad they have decided to make a disctiction between the two. Have you seen the state on the current Skyline model. Dear God!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

I think it looks quite nice actually, nissan could do with improving on some aspects of the car like the roofline and maybe the front end ( only slightly) but otherwise a truly inspired design :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll buy one!!


----------



## DevAd (Oct 19, 2005)

*Design Without Restriction????*


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

More Vid footage:

http://www.tokyodv.com/news/GTRframeDSL.html

pmsl at DevAd


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

To all those proclaiming that the "GTR is not a Skyline", allow me to end this once and for all:

Allow me to quote Nissan:
*The design of the GT-R PROTO expresses pure GT-R heritage, coming from the first model PGC10 (1969) through R34 (1999), in a new and expressive form.*

&

*At the front end, the single center air intake is designed to optimize airflow and to strongly link the identity of the GT-R from R34 to GT-R Concept (2001).*

Source:
http://press.nissan-global.com/TOKYO_MOTOR_SHOW_2005/EN/SHOW_CAR/doc_gtr_proto.html


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

I really like this, bar the pseudo-Mustang roofline. I'm guessing the 'extremities' will be gone in the production version.

My first thoughts when laying my eyes on the pic with the banner partially removed was 'Audi concept'..  Just me? It doesn't look like an Audi at all when completely revealed, though.


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

After reading all through and thinking about it I do like it, and I like the front wings, I can kind of see what they are doing design wise and for me it works - only part Im not sure aboout is the corner in the top rear side window but it may be fine in the flesh, I like it a lot


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I absolutely love it!!! 

I think its styling is ahead of its time, and by the time its released (2007+), i think it'll look fresher than ever. 

I love the front arches, the lamps all round, and i think the roofline has a major influence with the old skool KPGC-10. Love all the carbon detailing, and just shows how serious this car is, with regards to weight, and use of complex materials.

Couple of things i really like are, the wraparound windscreen/glass, carbon detailing, exhuasts, rear diffuser, etc. Infact i adore the whole car!!!

Does anyone know whether this car will be a Grand Tourer, i.e. 4 seater like previous GTR's?

Now i just got to put the deposit down for a black one!!!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Circusmonkey: When you compare it to the Koenigsegg it suddenly looks much better... That Koenigsegg has the worst profile ever.. Lots of similarities huh..


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I think it will grow on me. One thing though, when you look at a standard R34 GTR you think...hmmm..yes nice but...drop it down and stick some 19's on it and it will look the nuts. I can't see a huge amount of room for 'improvement' on that


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

:smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Graham M; well done mate!!! 

Looks like the nismo suspension kit, should be the first port of call for any new GTR owner!!!

Looks superb, although i'm sure some Rays wheels would go down well. I just wonder which style....

Turboslippers; seems like you'll need to go bigger than 19's on the new GTR. Maybe 20's? Talking of that, anyone know what size wheels are on this Proto at the moment?


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Turboslippers; seems like you'll need to go bigger than 19's on the new GTR. Maybe 20's? Talking of that, anyone know what size wheels are on this Proto at the moment?


20s - Front Tires appear to be 235/35R20 100Y Bridgestone Runflats 

GrahamM... Nice job, I was sitting here wondering why the heck the car looked so nice all of a sudden


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes wheels and tyres are 20's. We'll all be looking for 22's in a few years time

Nissan has confirmed that in Japan the GT-R will be sold under the Nissan brand. They have still not made a decision about other markets.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

We'll all be driving around on tractor tyres before long


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Modern day wheel sizes:

it's almost as if wheel sizes have come full circle (no pun intended  )... I mean, 100 years ago 20 inch wheels were probably considered small!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

GrahamM said:


> :smokin:












:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

GTR not Skyline!!!

Perhaps because it's deffo 2 seater only, and something tells me it's going to cost much more than 'just a Skyline'. 

If so, say it was Porsche money territory, do you think it will sell? (other than to GTR nuts that would buy any next GTR no matter what).

It seems like such a big departure from the concept of why the R32-34 skyline was so succesful. Which is a shame. Lets face it, if cars were boxers, the R32 would be 'Rocky'. The new proto is a bit Chris Eubanks to me.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

It looks alright, never expected myself to say so.
Dinno: thanks for the pics, really appreciated.
Demon Dave: some 40 years ago cars with smaller wheel sizes used to be considered better looking than ones with bigger wheels! in a 100 years cars will have no wheels at all!!

Thing with the proto is, there dosent seem to be a "normal" front bumper, i mean the bumper and the good portion of the front fenders all seem to be one peice, can't imagine the repair bill and the aligment issues incase someone smacks his GT-R into a semi...... they really need to findsome way around this.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Mazinger said:


> It looks alright, never expected myself to say so.
> Dinno: thanks for the pics, really appreciated.
> Demon Dave: some 40 years ago cars with smaller wheel sizes used to be considered better looking than ones with bigger wheels! in a 100 years cars will have no wheels at all!!
> 
> Thing with the proto is, there dosent seem to be a "normal" front bumper, i mean the bumper and the good portion of the front fenders all seem to be one peice, can't imagine the repair bill and the aligment issues incase someone smacks his GT-R into a semi...... they really need to findsome way around this.


GTR drivers don't crash you fool!


----------



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

backends cool front ends a shambles


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Actually lets be fair, they have got it right. 

Its NOT a Skyline.

Its a 'Z' GTR.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The designer, Mr. Hiroshi Hasegawa


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Dino,
what happened to Mr. Makato Yamane who designed the concept in 2001, i was looking at pictures of the R35 concept and it hasn't changed much...


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

R33 GTS-T: yeah all GT-R drivers are invincible, the ones who crash are just the unlucky ones.

JB: perfect name......... Nissan ZT-R, pronounced Zeeeeee Teeeee Aaaarrrrr.

next thing you know all Nissan's cars will be based on the FM platform, even eco-FWD's and SUV's


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

I Love the side and rear view, they look great! The front however looks too busy. The front dam area reminds me of a newish impreza and am I the only one that thinks the grill is straight off a pontiac? 

Kinda prefer the simpler initial GTR prototype, but hey I musn't grumble. Like I said the rest of the car looks great


----------



## Diez (Feb 13, 2005)

Now that I've had a few days to "take in" the car, I'm beginning to like it more and more. I was going to post that the GTR Concept was much better, but I've revisited the pictures of it and have to say; this GTR Proto looks much more like a "proper" GTR; much more muscular and unique-looking. The concept is much sleeker and svelter but then it looks like a very sleek and svelt show car, not a GTR. I really think they've tweaked the concept by adding awkward proportions and angles and made into this Proto; a good thing. And they have managed to keep it looking different than the Z. I'm impressed. Minor quibbles are the front bumper and lip. Front bumper is bit too long for my taste, and the lip looks a bit too thick height-wise; makes the car look a bit fat in the front. The rest of the car is just great! The rear is really stupendous. Very serious looking!!!

Not to beat a dead horse; as many others have posted; but I still haven't warmed up to the weird roof line... I don't know. Maybe in the flesh it wouldn't bother me so much. It does have one nasty side-effect: it makes the front windshield and a-pillars look too tall...Maybe if the a-pillars were body colored it would help alleviate this. That roof line will end up being the best aspect of the car, or the worst aspect. I don't know yet. Aftermarket aero will take car of my minor "quibbles" ! I loooove the wheels (too bad I'll have to change them!)

Thanks for the pics Dino!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

21" TE37 Volk Racing Rims, Custom Colour to suit GTR 
Credit goes to GrahamM for lowering it.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Now thats more like it ..... bravo re Guy...... 

I bet you photoshop boys are loving the plain white background in the original pic... 

Looking better already .... 

How long do we have to wait before someone Gaysideblue's it ?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

It looks like a good effort from Nissan - not quite outstanding due to many of the comments that have already been raised. My biggest concern is that, like all proto to production cars, its going to get softer. Picture the aggressiveness of the proto sketch transforming into the softer lines of the actual proto and apply that factor again to the mass market production version. It might just end up a little "soft".

Cya O!


----------

